

Ruby IDE Solutions - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/top-5-ruby-ide-solutions-development-pleasure/#ide

======
rman666
Bro, just use a text editor like Sublime Text, etc.

------
frostmatthew
Some languages benefit more from an IDE than others. e.g. I would never write
Java or C++ _without_ an IDE. But for Ruby I've always been happy with a solid
text editor (Sublime Text is great, but I'm keeping an eye on Atom).

